# Apple and it's silly ways



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think apple is going way to far with this whole patient war. I can't seem to wrap my brain around how Steve Jobs even mentioned himself how he wanted to bring down IBM because they represented "the man" and they wanted to bring about change in PCs. And now Apple has become that which it set out to bring down so long ago... what a twisted world.
Now they have won a court case against HTC that could ban many of their devices in the US if they don't change things by April 19, 2012. source link: here

And the thing they got them on is the simple inclusion that allows phones to display links highlighted in a text message and when tapped would use the appropriate app to follow the link. ie. if it's a phone number your phone would ask to dial the number or if it's a website address it would ask to open a browser. Apparently Apple has a patient on this capability which I find utter BS. It's a common operation of OSs in general to do that sort of thing and how it was allowed for Apple to have such a patient is nutts. This could very well reverberate back across every phone that has Android on it.

It's like Apple has to have it their way or nothing at all. there will always be ways to hack whatever to do whatever... but this is just all utter BS that Apple is even winning these court cases over something so trivial.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Patents are abused constantly these days, and this is one of them. I may have an iPod, but its the 5th Gen video one. Haven't gotten a new one since. Apple must die, and they must die a very painful death. But wait... Government will just claim they're too big to fail.. That wouldn't surprise me in the least.

The fact that they won this lawsuit is rather stunning. You're right, turning links and such into clickable links is a standard operation of OS's these days. They can use that win to target just about anything really, but I have a feeling they just want to be the only smartphone maker in the US. They're probably targeting Android for various reasons, maybe because in some ways, Android is better than iOS. Not like they need to do anything, they have the better developer support due to hardware being identical to each device of the same generation, unlike Android which requires a bit of tinkering depending on the device.


----------



## SeafoodExpert (Jun 25, 2011)

Indeed. Its a form of competition However didn't motorola just win a lawsuit against apple lets celebrate the victory! hehe http://www.gsmarena....n-news-3500.php still pending but looks pretty good.


----------

